# FTSE



## gazelle (19 February 2009)

FTSE  Eurostox 

13th March is a significant timing date .  The most likely technical scenario could be a capitulation  move into the  low although it could turn out to be a counter trend high which looks less  likely but in situations like this where multiple time frames move into close alignment one must keep their  options  open and as the market moves into this date  pattern of trend and volume in relation to the position of geometric angles will provide us with a good indication as to mkt direction .


----------



## gazelle (20 February 2009)

Sorry friends that date is incorrect . I was looking at something else . 

FTSE : 3rd April 2009 

50% of the high equals 3475 . price is currently holding above this point with the recent low at 3781 on 21st Nov 2008 . 50% of the high is an important technical level  . Waiting for dates to swing around is ok particularly if it constitutes a significant change in trend  and allows you to get in nice an early , then once the timing date is confirmed and trend swings up you can position yourself accordingly . I have several possible timing dates lined up across several stocks so there is always something to look at in between . 

3rd April is 90 deg and 45 deg in civil time  or 90 & 45 weeks which can sometimes indicate a very strong turning point . These are strong numbers because 90 is 1/4 of a circle 45 is 1/8 of a circle . Position of time relative to the Geometric Angles is also very important and as we move closer to this date we can  attempt to gauge whether price is above the Angles and in a strong position  or in a weakening position below them . 

Long range angles are very important : From the 31st Dec 1999 High the Sun has moved 3381 deg which is equivalent to 3569 on the 3rd April . We dont expect price to hit this exact point on the nominated day and bounce of but the Angles do provide us with an accurate gauge which can be balanced against other factors like Time . 

The second Angle : From 14th March 2003 Low the Sun has moved 2212 deg which equals the 45 deg angle at 5476 on the 3rd April . If we halve this to 22.5 deg which is the 1 x 2 angle we have 4361 as resist . If price breaks above this point it  will indicate higher . 

I will try and incorporate some Astrological calculations into the analysis . 

3569 = 29 Deg Aquarius or 329 Deg Geo 
On the 3rd April  Geo Sun is at a 45 deg angle to price 
On the 3rd April Helio Sun is at a 135 deg angle to price 

4361 = 11 Deg Taurus or 41 Deg Geo 
On the 3rd April Geo Jupiter is at a 90 deg angle to price 







you get on board a long range trend


----------



## sammy84 (29 May 2011)

A shallow head and shoulders pattern has presented itself here as a congestion pattern within an uptrend. Would prefer if there was some confluence with other international markets. If neckline is broken, price target would be around 6500.


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 September 2016)

Asking the question at 6930. A zone of prior resistance. Go bulls.


----------



## CanOz (13 June 2017)

A few FTSE Charts for Kid....Volatility picking up and yesterday was an inside day!


----------



## bigdog (8 December 2018)

https://moneyweek.com/499153/the-ftse-100-has-gone-nowhere-in-nearly-20-years-thats-tempting/

*The FTSE 100 has gone nowhere in nearly 20 years. That’s tempting*




By: John Stepek  07/12/2018


Markets had a bit of a round trip yesterday.

The US had a panicky crash halfway through the day. As a result, by the time all the European markets had shut, they were at their lows for the day.

Yet the US then decided that the sell off was overdone, and rebounded. So we’ll no doubt see something similar this morning in Europe.

I have to say the UK is starting to look very tempting.

*A very scary day for markets*
Yesterday, the FTSE 100 fell to its lowest level since December 2016 and European stocks in general suffered their worst one-day fall since the Brexit vote more than two years ago.

This time around, it wasn’t specifically about Brexit – other markets, most notably the German market, are suffering too. In fact, Germany is now in a bear market (having fallen by more than 20% from its most recent high) whereas the UK market is still just in “correction” territory (down by more than 10%), despite enjoying a bit of a bounce this morning.

What does that suggest? We noted yesterday that one reason for the sudden burst of fear was the arrest of an executive from Chinese telecoms giant Huawei. That made the good cheer that followed the apparently cordial meeting between Donald Trump and Xi Jinping in Argentina at the weekend appear a bit premature.

Germany is one of the markets that’s perceived to be most at risk from a global growth slowdown led by China. That would certainly help to explain why it and China are among the worst performing stockmarkets this year.

Of course, the FTSE 100 also has more than its fair share of growth-exposed cyclical stocks (all those miners, not to mention the oil majors, who are being battered about by the falling crude price).

There’s also the financial sector, which doesn’t enjoy the sight of a flattening yield curve. Broadly speaking, banks make money by borrowing short-term and lending long-term, so if there’s little difference in cost between the two, their profit margins get squeezed.

So there are plenty of reasons you can give to back up this sell-off, and they all sound credible.

But as I said yesterday, the fundamental issue at the heart of the current concern, is that markets are having to get used to a major shift in the tectonic plates of finance. Interest rates have been going down for decades. Now they are going up.

The current turmoil in markets boils down to this: they can’t quite work out what this means as yet.

*The market needs to find a new story. Meanwhile, UK stocks are cheap*
Rising interest rates don’t have to be bad news for asset prices. It rather depends on why rates are rising.

Keeping it simple, if rates are rising because economic growth is strong and inflationary pressure is building, then that doesn’t need to be a bad thing. Debt will get more expensive, yes. Costs will go up. But if the economy is growing then earnings will grow too.

But if rates are rising because the Fed is jumping at shadows, then that wouldn’t be so good. You’d get rates rising, squeezing growth, even as growth is already slowing.

To me, it seems that markets don’t believe the inflation/growth story. They reckon that the biggest threat remains deflation. They fear that the Fed will tighten too rapidly. They are still feeling the hangover from 2008.

Yet they are also still hopeful that the drop in the markets will persuade the Fed to ease up on hiking rates. On top of that, while they are more jittery than they have been in recent years, they’re also wary of missing yet another opportunity to “buy the dip”.

Investors are terrified of another 2008. But they’re also terrified of missing out on more gains. (You can see that the “buying opportunity” mentality is starting to return to the big tech stocks now, for example.)

I think until the market has a clear steer on which “story” to believe, we’ll probably see continued volatility.

But getting back to the FTSE 100 specifically – we’re looking at a market that is now close to 20 years without any capital gain. Now, that only carries so much meaning in an index that pays relatively high dividends – if you look at total return (ie, with dividends reinvested) then your return is much better. But it’s still a striking statistic.

And right now the market is trading on the highest dividend yield we’ve seen since the financial crisis. Sure, some of those dividends might not be paid. But I have to question whether the overall scenario is as high risk as it was back in 2008, when every bank and housebuilder had literally no chance of paying their prospective yields.

You can paint a lot of ugly scenarios. But I’m struggling to figure out which ones would be drastic enough to justify the market sitting where it is right now.

Taking a cursory glance at some of the key sectors in the market – miners have been chastened by their experience of the 2011 commodities bubble; banks have been chastened by the 2008 bubble; oil majors have been chastened by the 2014 crash; big pharma is its usual boring self.

I am absolutely not claiming that there are no potential problems. And I’m also sure the FTSE 100 could easily get cheaper from here.


----------



## barney (2 November 2021)

*7.30 pm 2nd November 2021*

FTSE is being belted to the dog-house while the DAX, DOW and CAC are rising or holding firm   

Continuity looks to be fragile and perhaps time to get a little cautious in the short term??  

Just an observation of short term term FUTS.  May take a period to play out, but things feel not quite right


----------



## InsvestoBoy (26 September 2022)

I thought money printing is supposed to make stocks go up


----------



## CityIndex (26 September 2022)

InsvestoBoy said:


> I thought money printing is supposed to make stocks go up



The new mini-budget seems to have created additional pressure on the BOE to take emergency action and increase the aggression of their rate hike cycle. This is likely weighing on FTSE, especially when combined with the UK’s current economic outlook, and risk-adverse trading around the world.

While the index is currently trading around 7000, a key level that has provided support numerous times since mid-2021, all trading carries risk, and a break below could set-up a retest of 6800.


----------

